

Ask HN: What time do you work? When are you most productive? - rokhayakebe

Day job: 10-4 although sometimes I roll in at 7.
Startup mode: 5-Whenever I am tired. 
Most productive: 6pm-7pm.
======
kingsidharth
I am most productive and creative at night. Dunno why but I can't sleep at
night. Too much energy and overflowing with creativity! (Anyone feels the
same?)

Night as in 10pm-3am

~~~
ronnieCA
These are exactly my most productive hours. I often feel like I should move to
the west coast and try and telecommute in the UK.

~~~
kingsidharth
I feel like I should move to states. Will be very productive during day time
over there :P

------
kineticac
All day! If I can, I try to only set timers for 8 hours. Not that I always
sleep 8 hours, just that I goto bed whenever I'm tired, and wakeup when I'm
well rested. The rest of the time I work.

That being said, I also take a day off, an afternoon off, etc. just to keep
myself from burning out.

Some people don't work well in a routine manner. Startups are so dynamic too,
so if you're in that realm of things, it's almost impossible to have a routine
schedule.

Going to bed every night, knowing you won't have to wakeup for 8 hours, is
really comforting. I usually wakeup before my timer goes off, but it's way
better sleep.

Unfortunately this can't always happen, especially with meetings and such.

------
mindcrime
Most productive? From about 9pm until about 6-7am. That is, if left entirely
to my own devices. Having to work a day job during the week, I can't keep
those hours... so I wind up getting most of my meaningful stuff done between
about 8pm - 11pm or so.

------
iuguy
I'm normally most productive between 10am and 4pm. I then get better from
around 530 till 730 (but that tends to be that people stop calling me or
dragging me into meetings).

On the weekend I tend to be most productive between 9am and 12pm (if the
wife's still in bed), but I don't really gear up till between 2pm and 7pm.

------
jranck
Day Job: 9am-6pm Startup: 8pm-12am

My most productive time is usually after lunch as my mornings are usually
filled with meetings, phone calls and emails. Evenings I work on my own
projects and freelance. I'm more enthused about the work but find there are
more distractions as well.

------
grillmaster
I tend to work weird hours 2am-8pm. During this time my colleague tends to be
less sociable or asleep. I like them but i tend to work better without any
scrutiny.

------
stevederico
I do my best in the morning. I also feel much more productive after a run or
some sort of light exercise.

------
jclemenson
I'm at my best in the morning: 7am - 11am.

~~~
golgo13
I am with you, though mine is from 9AM-12:30PM. Once I come back from lunch,
all bets are off. That is the time people start coming in with tickets, etc.

------
xorglorb
Between 10pm and 4am.

------
kenjisano
Around 2am

